# Paxil - sleepiness



## dianac (Feb 11, 2006)

I have been on Paxil for a month. I take at least one nap a day (sometimes more than one) usually lasting at least an hour and a half. Does the drowsiness go away?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

dianac said:


> Does the drowsiness go away?


Since you've been on it a month, apparently not, or at least not quickly. Paxil is supposed to be the most sedating of the SSRIs. There are others to try if Paxil doesn't work for you. My brother had to give up Paxil due to the sedation.


----------



## dianac (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Karl


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I was on Paxil for six months (taking 60 mg/day) and by the time I started going off it, I was sleeping for about 10 hours a night and taking a 1-3 hour nap during the daytime. Have you tried Celexa? That worked the best for me, and I didn't have the drowsiness either.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was on Celexa and it worked, but didn't seem to make me drowsy. It didn't seem to help the anxiety I would have later on.

However, with Paxil, I find it better if it is taken at night. That way, I let the sedation part help me go to sleep. I am pretty good to go in the morning if I use a little caffeine to jumpstart myself.


----------



## dianac (Feb 11, 2006)

This is the first time I have taken anything for the social anxiety. I will try taking it towards evening and see if that helps. :thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Please keep us posted on how it goes!

....and welcome to the forum!


----------



## dianac (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm taking them in early evening (sixish). It seems to already be making a difference. I sleep better (without waking up in the night) and my naps are getting shorter.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

i was on paxil for a couple months. the sedation never went away. My counselor suggested i ask for a small dose of wellbutrin to give me a kick, but my psychiatrist denied the request because of the possible anxiety it could cause.

i switched over to zoloft and did not notice an effect on efficacy in terms of symptoms but zoloft was much easier to handle as it did not cause the extreme sedation paxil did.


just my experience, ymmv, etc;


----------



## KingDimm (Feb 24, 2006)

my mother has been on paxil for 5 years and she is sleepy everday, all day. I am not sure if it is the paxil that is causing this or not.


----------

